# Brompton on the Eurostar?



## doginabag (1 Sep 2017)

I am going to Paris next week for a business trip and ordinarily I get around ok via their tube network. But I am considering taking my brompton and avoiding having to use any public transport and might give me a bit more scope to do some sight seeing in my free evening.

Does anyone have any first hand experience of taking a brompton on the Eurostar? What do I need to know?

And as for riding around Paris. Good idea or am I likely to be flattened into a crepe?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Sep 2017)

Bag it. Or you'll never get it past security ime. Things may have relaxed since, mind.

Paris is a brilliant city to ride. Watch the locals, copy them, Parisian drivers and pedestrians and cyclists place a premium on everyone behaving predictably.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Sep 2017)

Chapter and verse

https://www.eurostar.com/uk-en/travel-info/travel-planning/luggage/bikes


----------



## doginabag (1 Sep 2017)

thanks, very helpful.
So as long as it goes in a bag I can take it on as part of my luggage allowance. What I am unsure of is does that bag have to be fully close-able, ie with a zipped opening? If so that will make it much harder to find something suitable in time.


----------



## User10571 (1 Sep 2017)

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/...s/dimpa-storage-bag-transparent-art-10056770/

Ikea Dimpa bag £2.95

ETA - Pipped by a wise elf.


----------



## doginabag (1 Sep 2017)

Looks perfect!
I shall try and get there over the weekend. Thanks guys!


----------



## Cycleops (1 Sep 2017)

Well if you can take your dog in a bag why not your brommie?


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Sep 2017)

I've used the Brompton bag, which doesn't zip up all the way round. A Dimpa bag is a lot cheaper though.


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Sep 2017)

I've had saddles on folding bikes sticking out of bags on Eurostar without any problem.

Just bear in mind when you're checking in at St. Pancras, make sure you're in the left hand queue as that X-ray machine is bigger, as the bike won't fit through the smaller one.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Sep 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IKEA-DIMP...110435&hash=item3ad7f4490d:g:LiQAAOSwLEtYgJYU


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Sep 2017)

doginabag said:


> thanks, very helpful.
> So as long as it goes in a bag I can take it on as part of my luggage allowance. What I am unsure of is does that bag have to be fully close-able, ie with a zipped opening? If so that will make it much harder to find something suitable in time.


Completely enclosed is the rule. But as the Dodo says you may get away with it. Will depend on the level of jobsworthery on the day.


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Sep 2017)

There's no weight limit, but for standard class you're restricted to 2 bags no more than 82 cm long + a laptop/handbag. For Business Premier, the limit is 3 bags. Often worth the upgrade, just for the food and extra legroom.


----------



## palinurus (1 Sep 2017)

I've taken a Brompton to Paris before but now I'd probably use a Velib', then there's no need to find parking for your Brompton at the museum/ cinema/ creperie etc. Haven't used one for a few years now but last time I did it was possible to hire without registration with a credit card.


----------



## srw (1 Sep 2017)

Flying Dodo said:


> Often worth the upgrade, just for the food and extra legroom


We've rarely found the upgrade to Business Premier (fully flexible, including lounge access) worthwhile. But middle class (which is now called Standard Premier) gives you big seats and some food and is often attractively priced.


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> We've rarely found the upgrade to Business Premier (fully flexible, including lounge access) worthwhile. But middle class (which is now called Standard Premier) gives you big seats and some food and is often attractively priced.


Sorry, yes that's the ticket!


----------



## alicat (1 Sep 2017)

I travel regularly with a Brompton. I have the Ikea Dimpa bag handy and say I will put my bike in the bag when I get on the train. Makes it easier to manage other luggage. Then I 'forget' about the bag. The train manager never seems bothered but some of the ground staff are a little hung up by the rules.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Sep 2017)

I'll also add that generally, you can upgrade from Standard to whatever-the-cheaper-sort-of-First-is-called for about £40 each way at the weekends.
Whether you think that's worth it for a wider seat, a few drinks and a snack is a different matter.


----------



## alicat (2 Sep 2017)

I travel regularly to Lille Europe station. There are only four platforms and the correct platform is announced 15 mins pre departure. 

There are a variety of ticket machines at Lille and the difference is not clear to my untrained eyes. In your shoes I would look for a machine that says 'lignes grande distance' or buy your tickets in advance via the SNCF website.


----------



## alicat (3 Sep 2017)

@User, if you PM me the instructions I will have a recce in the station at Lille next week and pass on what useful info I can.


----------



## doginabag (4 Sep 2017)

Thanks guys.
Picked up a Dimpa bag at the weekend and it fits like a glove, so all set and ready to go.



palinurus said:


> I've taken a Brompton to Paris before but now I'd probably use a Velib', then there's no need to find parking for your Brompton at the museum/ cinema/ creperie etc. Haven't used one for a few years now but last time I did it was possible to hire without registration with a credit card.


I will be getting in tomorrow evening, ride straight to my hotel. The following day it will be hotel to office and then back to the station. So no time for visiting anywhere where I wouldn't want the inconvenience of having a bike. But hope tomorrow night for an evening ride about to at least see some more of the sights than I usually get to see when limited to going by foot.



User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R and I took our Brommies to Lille on Eurostar in June. I've not much to add to what's been said - it's easy, bag it, there's usually plenty of room on the carriages and just forget about it. One tip - at St Pancras International make sure you line up at the 'big' luggage scanner - it's by the very right hand lane. No worries if you don't find it, the security staff will direct you to it. Our Brommies were too big for the normal machines.


Very useful, thanks for that.


----------



## alicat (4 Sep 2017)

That's a relief, @User. At least you will be on terra firma and the clock won't be ticking.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Thanks for the offer. Apparently, as my trip includes a SNCF train, I have to pick the tickets up at St Pancras.


That was my experience, when onwards wise via TGV but it was a while ago. The Eurostar tickets were sent in the post and I had to queue to get the SNCF ones.


----------



## doginabag (7 Sep 2017)

I'm back home in one piece.

Three and a bit years I have been riding folders, the last year with the Brompton and in all that time I have only ever used it for my daily commute, this is the first time I have been out on it for pleasure and my god it was fun!

I can certainly see now why people enjoy touring on these things. I know this was only a very short trip and covered just a few miles, but in my mind there is no better way of exploring a new city! Certainly beats the underground, periodically popping above ground and not really knowing where you are in relation to you last visit to the surface. I got to see much more while actually getting familiar with the layout of the city.

The Dimpa bag is a bit of genius, fits like a glove. I ended up lying a loop in each of the handles to shorten them a bit so that I could actually lift it high enough off the ground. Would have been ok without that if I were 9 foot tall though.






The bike got me to the Eiffel Tower in time for the turning on of the lights.





And of course, the staple 'Bromton in the way of an otherwise nice piece of scenery' photo.


----------



## doginabag (8 Sep 2017)

User said:


> What bottle holder are you using there?


It is a regular cage, I have used some strap on mounts to make up for the missing fixing points.
They are similar to this but use screw tensioner to tighten them up which I expect to be better than these cable tie ones. I did get them from cycle surgery but can't see them on their site now.

https://www.cyclesurgery.com/p/zefal-bottle-clamp-gizmo-P5524002.html?colour=124


----------



## Spartak (22 Nov 2018)

doginabag said:


> I'm back home in one piece.
> 
> Three and a bit years I have been riding folders, the last year with the Brompton and in all that time I have only ever used it for my daily commute, this is the first time I have been out on it for pleasure and my god it was fun!
> 
> ...



Bumping this thread to ask a question re. the Dimpla bag. 

Does it fold down small when not in use ?


----------



## alicat (22 Nov 2018)

Yes, if you take something to fold it into or to secure it such as some large elastic bands.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Dec 2018)

The Brompton bag folds even smaller, but it costs a lot more.
I'm at least toying with the idea of taking the Brompton to NZ next year, with a Dimpa-based packing solution.
Re-purposed Coroplast signs for protection, Dimpa bag and gaffer tape is about as far as I've got at the moment...


----------



## Spartak (1 Dec 2018)

Brompton sat in Dimpa ready for Eurostar trip to Brussels on Monday..... 

Pics to follow


----------



## Spartak (3 Dec 2018)

Commute from Paddington to St. Pancras was easy, Brompton now ready for the Eurostar.


----------



## Spartak (4 Dec 2018)

Nice ride round Mechelen on the Brompton....


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Dec 2018)

Lovely, what grips are those?


----------

